# tell me it's not true



## fightingsolveseverything (Sep 27, 2007)

the thinner blue line----

please tell me that the rumors of the state police towing a foxboro pd cruiser out of a police lot at foxboro stadium. reportedly over a personal beef between the sp lieutenant and FPD.
the word is they clearly knew who's car it was and did it anyway, they claimed he didn't have his id on him at the time.
my god, if this is true things have really gone to a new level.
this has to be urban legend....fse


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fightingsolveseverything said:


> the thinner blue line----
> reportedly over a personal beef between the sp lieutenant and FPD.


Wouldn't surprise me. I 've heard of beefs between FPD and MSP over the details inside the stadium for years...and I work 40 miles from the stadium.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Then how do you know?
> 
> Foxboro PD also a very longstanding and dangerous habit of refusing to tell MSP when say, they have an armed guy running around the Rte 95 areas.
> 
> Nope - no keeping brother officers' safe, just keep secrets.


mtc, first off, I'm not saying that I "knew"; I said "it wouldn't surprise me". I regard those as two distinctly different assertions.

Listen, I'm not taking one side or the other here. Certainly, these things can take on a life of their own, and maybe this one has. I'm simply saying that the rumours are so loud and so frequent they probably have a least some merit especially if I'm hearing about them so far away. In every myth, there is usually at least thread of truth. It wasn't the intention of my post to piss you off, nor am I saying one side would be more culpable for such an occurance.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

funny , was talking with some Norfolk deputies today about this very same topic.

said they were driving around outside the stadium in a golf cart during some concert and the staties told them to screw because it was their area 

of course none of this surprised us being lowly screws and everything , but weird to hear that kind of thing going on between FPD and the staties


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

lol i believe it


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

My friends.....please don't take as gospel a hand grenade tossed by someone with the screen name of "fighting solves everything". 

I kind of doubt this story for a few reasons; I don't know of any tow company that would tow a police vehicle unless it was disabled, and from what I understand the Foxborough PD handles quite a few calls on Route 1 because of understaffing by the state, so I don't think the MSP wants to alienate them, and finally I'd like to believe that no police officer from any jurisidiction would be that petty and stupid.

All that being said, I would be EXTREMELY disappointed if this is true. Shots can be fired in both directions, and the last thing in the world we need right now is to be fighting each other.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> My friends.....please don't take as gospel a hand grenade tossed by someone with the screen name of "fighting solves everything".


*Chuckle* ....Good call.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Why were they "driving around in a golf cart"? Isn't their responsibility at events the transport of prisoners? They should have been in a transport van and there would have been no issue...*_

truth be told they were just "testing the wire". just bored and wanted to look around. got a chuckle out of it and retreated back to the parking lot


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Rumor busted:

http://www.snopes.com/msp


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just for shits and giggles, I went on snopes and typed in "mass state police" and got back a funny one, unrelated to this topic but a must see for those of us who take pride in gun ownership...had someone emailed this to me a few years ago, I might just have bought it.

http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/quarters.asp


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice, read the bottom of that fake story!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> Rumor busted:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/msp


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think a few months ago the Middlesex County Command Post was there, the MSP got pissed and towed a MCSO Cruiser away because it was blocking an obvious area. This is what the OP might be confusing.

Correction Refer to this thread.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59067&highlight=state+police+foxboro


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> please tell me that the rumors of the state police towing a foxboro pd cruiser out of a police lot at foxboro stadium. reportedly over a personal beef between the sp lieutenant and FPD.
> the word is they clearly knew who's car it was and did it anyway, they claimed he didn't have his id on him at the time.
> my god, if this is true things have really gone to a new level.
> this has to be urban legend....fse


Do you have anything better to do then to sit around and toss grenades at the MSP? Your sole function on this board seems to be being a sh*t stirrer.

This post is like saying "My cousin's, uncle's best friend's brother said he was pulled over by a Trooper and he was mean to him."

Grow up, or preface all your posting with "A Trooper sh*t in my cereal once, so here comes a negative MSP post:"


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Thread Closed.

It most certanly is
Harry


----------

